# Caxton Card in Morocco



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Simple question. Do we use the Europe or the Global card to take cash out at ATM's?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

i would think global. Morocco is not a "euro" country, so you would be charged the same as if you drew out £s in the UK if drawing on the Euro card.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

From our experience I'd advise having at least 2 cards whatever you choose. We found places where my Mastercard card was accepted but not the Visa of my other half and vice versa. Sometimes neither of our Caxton cards would work. We also found 2 places where nothing would work because , it was said, the internet link between the ATM and the central computer was down. Make sure you always have enough cash to ride this out.

G


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Good advice. Thanks!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Wot Grizzly said, and...

We tried to draw out 500dr from a bank hole in the wall at Moulay Bousselham, the transaction appeared to go through but no money came out.

The bank was open so we went in and were assured that no money would have been deducted from our account.

When we got home we discovered that the money had been deducted after all so I got onto my card supplier and they immediately refunded the money.

The reason I mention this is because I used a credit card (Halifax Clarity). 

I don't think you get the same level of protection with a prepaid card ?

Just food for thought...

Pete


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a global and euro card. In fact got the global card for Maroc. The main difference as I see is that using the euro card there you get the rate that you loaded at, in my case almost 1.27 to the pound.

The global card as you know is loaded with sterling and such you get the exchange rate that is current at the time of your ATM transaction.

As the diram follows the euro more than the pound I will be using it at 1.27 rather than the 1.23/4 that it is today

Hope I have that right 
 

Dick


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

but I think they will not do it like that Dick, on a Euro or US Dollar card, any transaction outside the currency for that card will be charged 2.75%, not like if it was drawing Euros from a machine say in France, which would carry no charge at all.

see the T&C's here and scroll down to no14, charges.


----------

